# kentucky



## shortycowboy

The weather is getting nice bring your dogs out. The BBA holds a show every month. The next show will be may 14. It starts at 12:30 and registration begins at 10:30. Shows are held at Lampkin Park in Bowling Green, Kentucky.
Hit up Bryan (270) 542-9078 or Ricky (270) 776-5493 for more info.
Mention gopitbull for one free class. New members only


----------



## circlemkennels

what is the BBA? and what kinda of event do you have?


----------



## shortycowboy

This is there flyer


----------



## shortycowboy

This is not my club I'm just an active member


----------



## angelbaby

is there a website for this registration? Im trying to look them up but keep gettin burmese mountain dogs a bolognese or something . Is this just an american thing ?


----------



## shortycowboy

Think the web site is bbavsba it is not a registry it is a club that hold a show every month.


----------



## circlemkennels

if it's a club then what registry does it require?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm not trying to be rude or anything, but I'm curious how you're an active member of a club in Kentucky if you claim you're located in Georgia? Do you really travel that far every month for a club meeting or event? I mean, it's not entirely impossible. I'm just wondering. And more information on the club would be appreciated so we know what you're trying to promote here.


----------



## cEElint

Home -


----------



## shortycowboy

Theladypit yes I do live in GA and yes I do drive to KY every month, after 5 best in shows why not. GA does not have shows too often. At cEElint thank you for posting the link to the bba site. I don't want to come across as mean but this is a fun show you can champ out within the club (they keep points) if you don't get it from the site, flyer, and all this just come out to see


----------



## angelbaby

oh nm its just the usa , was seeing if they had a canadian club, I thought it was a regestry like the ADBA my bad.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

circlemkennels said:


> if it's a club then what registry does it require?


Doesnt require anything, just a dog to show.

This is probably the same club out of M'boro, TN that use to have the money pulls we use to go to. Always had a good time.


----------



## shortycowboy

Might be the same club it was the vsba. But ya if u got a Pitbull come on out lots of cool people. It's a good club to start with if u have never shown before


----------



## circlemkennels

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Doesnt require anything, just a dog to show.
> 
> This is probably the same club out of M'boro, TN that use to have the money pulls we use to go to. Always had a good time.


oh... gotcha


----------



## ThaLadyPit

shortycowboy said:


> Theladypit yes I do live in GA and yes I do drive to KY every month, after 5 best in shows why not. GA does not have shows too often. At cEElint thank you for posting the link to the bba site. I don't want to come across as mean but this is a fun show you can champ out within the club (they keep points) if you don't get it from the site, flyer, and all this just come out to see


That's cool. I don't blame you. But depending on the area you live in Ga, they do have plenty of shows. I moved to TN from Valdosta, Ga. I had plenty of friends that traveled to Perry, Macon and Atlanta for shows quite often. I guess it just depends on what registry you're talking about. I never made it out to the shows myself, but would've loved to have gone.

Hey, Jessie, how far is Bowling Green from us? Do you know off the top of your head?


----------



## circlemkennels

ThaLadyPit said:


> That's cool. I don't blame you. But depending on the area you live in Ga, they do have plenty of shows. I moved to TN from Valdosta, Ga. I had plenty of friends that traveled to Perry, Macon and Atlanta for shows quite often. I guess it just depends on what registry you're talking about. I never made it out to the shows myself, but would've loved to have gone.
> 
> Hey, Jessie, how far is Bowling Green from us? Do you know off the top of your head?


im not sure.. ill get back to ya on that


----------



## shortycowboy

@thepitlady do u know what clubs or registry holds events in Ga. ? Would love to stay in state. I'm currently registered ADBA and AADR but will join any thanks. I'll post how we do with picture of the show today.


----------



## circlemkennels

shortycowboy said:


> @thepitlady do u know what clubs or registry holds events in Ga. ? Would love to stay in state. I'm currently registered ADBA and AADR but will join any thanks. I'll post how we do with picture of the show today.


we attend a show in cartersville, Ga every year. its with adba but im not sure the name of the club.. ill look it up for ya


----------



## shortycowboy

We did that show last month. Been to that one for the past couple years.


----------



## duckyp0o77

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Doesnt require anything, just a dog to show.
> 
> *This is probably the same club out of M'boro, TN *that use to have the money pulls we use to go to. Always had a good time.


i know this is a couple mos old but,

hey do you know if they still have the shows? they held them litteraly right around the corner from my house actually in milton i think but i heard it got moved to bg, ky. i always wanted to go but w/ kids playing ball & stuff.. lol


----------

